# New to me Toro 1132



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Craigslist is awesome. I went old school because of this forum. Found a Toro 38090 a little over an hour away. The price was less than the cost to fill our Yukon XL. The gentleman said he had the machine for the last 8 years and picked it up from the original owner. He said he is moving to a townhouse with only a two car driveway. He said he had the carb rebuilt at the beginning of the season. It worked great but then would not run right the next time he used it. He believed there was dirt in the carb from the rusting gas tank. While checking the machine out, it would run, but as soon as it was put into gear it would turned off. For the price I decided to take it and mess with later. Today I messed with it and it would not start at all. I messed with the petcock under the gas tank. No fuel appears to be going to the carb, fuel filter will not fill. I disconnect the fuel filter to see if anything will come out of the line connected to the tank. Nothing. I turn the petcock, really slow drip. I take the tank off the machine and empty the tank from the fill hole on top. I disconnect the petcock and what do I see, everything is clogged up from the rusting interior of the gas tank. Warm water, white vinegar, wire hanger, wire brush and a gaggle of q-tips. I McGuyver'd a small hose attachment to the wet dry vac to get the mess out out of the tank. Put it all back together and the beast fired right up. I let it run for 20 minutes and became familiar with the controls. I'm really looking forward to the next snow. I attached some pics.




































http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8754&stc=1&d=1386964693

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8762&stc=1&d=1386964693

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8770&stc=1&d=1386964693

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8778&stc=1&d=1386964694

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8786&stc=1&d=1386964694


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

that's a nice machine, congrats!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Great looking machine. If I was you though, I'd keep my eyes open for a replacement *plastic* gas tank. If you really want that tank cleaned out go buy a bunch of bb's for a kids bb gun. Drain the gas and rinse it out really well and make up your solution again, dump it and the bb's in and shake the living daylights out of it. I'd still be looking for another tank though.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. Micah, thanks for the tip on cleaning out the gas tank. I do have to get another tank. I would like to keep it original looking but I don't want to pay more for the tank, than I paid for the machine. I have to keep telling myself its function not form. Its not as if I'm taking it to the concours de elegance for snowblowers.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice looking 1132 koenig, its the big brother to my 826. pick up a new petcock when you get the new plastic gas tank


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Look up rust cleaning on youtube using electrolysis. A bucket big enough to hold the tank, a steel rod, battery charger, water and arm and hammer washing soda.

I have on my email who posted it. I will look it up and post it later. Works unbelievably well.
I haven't used it yet but I am all set to.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

here's a before and after pic of what my electrolysis tank could do.

Before:










After:


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Electrolysis, very interesting. The before and after pics , what a change. Thanks for the suggestion. I am going to find out how to do it.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

I easily found 3 how to methods on youtube for rust removal, electrolysis, apple cider vinegar, and molasses. Below are their respective links:

Electrolysis 




Apple Cider vinegar 




Mollases 




I think I am going to try the apple cider vinegar. I don't have a battery charger.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

My 83 year old neighbor from the farm across the street taught me a trick I have used several times. Fill the tank 1/4 way with washed pea gravel, install a plug in the outlet and an old gas cap on top of the tank. Tie the tank down on the deck of your lawn tractor and cut a couple acres of grass. Dump the gravel, rinse the tank and it will be shiny inside.
I know this isn't the season for cutting grass but you can file it away for later use.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

JerryD said:


> My 83 year old neighbor from the farm across the street taught me a trick I have used several times. Fill the tank 1/4 way with washed pea gravel, install a plug in the outlet and an old gas cap on top of the tank. Tie the tank down on the deck of your lawn tractor and cut a couple acres of grass. Dump the gravel, rinse the tank and it will be shiny inside.
> I know this isn't the season for cutting grass but you can file it away for later use.


Someone on here posted something similar. But, instead of strapping it to a lawn mower it was wrap it in a towel or blanket and toss it in the clothes dryer.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't know about a used gas tank in the dryer? I guess if you leave it on the "fluff" cycle it would be a good winter alternative to the mower deck.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, I see no need for heat as you are just trying to tumble it. I would hope by this time your tank has been aired out enough to get the fumes out.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

What is wrong with a sander and lots of sandpaper? It keeps the riff raff away at night:d


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

well, the gas tank are expensive, it cost me 95$CAD just for the tank(valve include)


----------

